# Greg will know why I'm excited....



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg - Look what I picked up for next to nothing yesterday- Needs a little repair and a new belt but I'm sure you know what this is

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

I do, and they don't usually come cheap! That's a fine example of a featherlite! Congratulations Colin, I know you have been looking for one.


----------



## Tony

Beautiful machine Colin! Tony


----------



## ripjack13

nice...Michele wants me to sell the one she has. it has its own little carrying case...


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> nice...Michele wants me to sell the one she has. it has its own little carrying case...


Got any pics?


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Got any pics?



I can take some today. It needs a belt and the foot pedal. The case is in great shape. I'd like to keep it, but she wants to sell. So I'll put it up on craigslist or something...


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I can take some today. It needs a belt and the foot pedal. The case is in great shape. I'd like to keep it, but she wants to sell. So I'll put it up on craigslist or something...



Please show pics. If it looks like the one I pictured above, it'd be well worth putting some time and money into. Greg and I would probably have to have a battle royale death match over it. If it isn't a 221, see if there is a model number on it. also with the serial number we can figure out when it was made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

45 minutes, a screwdriver, some oil and grease and it's ready to go. Now to decide if I keep it for a spare or put it up for sale.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> 45 minutes, a screwdriver, some oil and grease and it's ready to go. Now to decide if I keep it for a spare or put it up for sale.....



If you don't have one of those in your possession already I would hang on to it, they are going up in value. Did you get a case with it?


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> If you don't have one of those in your possession already I would hang on to it, they are going up in value. Did you get a case with it?



Oh yes, it was in the case, most of the goodies with it. And it's my second 221 Featherweight. Lately they have come down a bit, for a while they were bringing 450-550 all day long but a smart shopper can find them on Ebay (I know, we hates that place) for under 300 with case and accessories if they're patient these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've got 2 different machines that I would GIVE someone. Also other parts that came from when I took them apart from the treadle.


----------



## Schroedc

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've got 2 different machines that I would GIVE someone. Also other parts that came from when I took them apart from the treadle.



Treadle machines get difficult to move without the bases. Depends on the machine but a few are worth something for parts. The weight is the killer for shipping them though.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Ok, you've got a 1930 model 99. That one has the motor control in the cabinet, you're missing the power cord. There should have been an L or J shaped metal rod that went into the hole on the front and you'd control speed with your knee. As it sits, probably worth 50-100.00 if you get lucky. Someone buying to repair might give you 30-50 on a good day. At least that's the market around here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

The power cord is here. I just didn't show it in the pic. But, yes its missing the speed control.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> The power cord is here. I just didn't show it in the pic. But, yes its missing the speed control.



Did you unlatch the machine and tilt it back to see if someone put it under the machine in the case?


----------



## ripjack13

Yep. Nothin in there but the power cord...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Marc that's a sweet machine. I would love to have it just for the case!


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Marc that's a sweet machine. I would love to have it just for the case!



And you could probably make the knee lever


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> And you could probably make the knee lever


I'm not sure but I might have one in another machine, but I can't remember where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

She wants it sold, so I just listed it on fb marketplace. I wouldn't mind keeping it, but swmbo, must be obeyed...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

If it doesn't sell I would be very interested in it for parts and the case! I just can't seem to get my hands on one of those cases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

ok, I'm dying over here, why the interest in the machines?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Because with minimal maintenance these machines have already outlasted previous owners and will out last us too! They just work flawlesly forever. And if they do break they are totally mechanical and can be easily repaired. And this doesn't even cover collector value which is a whole other topic. I buy, sell, and repair old singers and old japanese sewing machines, kept a few for myself. The new all plastic and electronic machines of today are simply disposable, run them until they fail and then find out how much those electronic components cost if you can get them, and while your waiting for your fancy sewing machine parts to come in my singers and whites will be sewing away day after day. Did I mention that they can sew leather too? Real men know how to sew, lol.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> She wants it sold, so I just listed it on fb marketplace. I wouldn't mind keeping it, but swmbo, must be obeyed...


Whats the listing number?


----------



## Schroedc

SubVet10 said:


> ok, I'm dying over here, why the interest in the machines?



And to add on to Greg's post, the Singer featherweight 221 series are kinda the Holy Grail for Singer collectors, it was a perfectly designed portable machine and they are in huge demand with quilters as well as they are a reliable machine perfect for piece work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Whats the listing number?



https://m.facebook.com/groups/246806922005927?view=permalink&id=1712458398774098&ref=bookmarks


----------



## ripjack13

I have my moms old singer. Its in a desk /sewing cabinet. 
Not gettin rid of that one. I learned to sew on that one. I can sew. Didn't know they could do leather. Thats cool.

Are you able to see the page?


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/246806922005927?view=permalink&id=1712458398774098&ref=bookmarks


I don't do facebook. I have 2 cabinet singers, one is direct drive, very desireable. And one is a treadle that I picked up basicly for the cabinet as it is not real common anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't do facebook. I have 2 cabinet singers, one is direct drive, very desireable. And one is a treadle that I picked up basicly for the cabinet as it is not real common anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

same pix as I posted here...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thanks, I was just wondering what you where asking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

SubVet10 said:


> ok, I'm dying over here, why the interest in the machines?



They are solid tanks. My grandfather was a tailor and used one until he died in 1964. My grandmother taught me to sew on it when I was a kid, my uncle still has it and it runs beautifully to this day. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 137484 View attachment 137485 View attachment 137486 View attachment 137487




I just gave the very same one to my buddy Tom from Virginia today!!! He's taking it back north Thursday. Yours looks in better condition. I had all parts including the original manual cept fer the key to lock the cover to the base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I just gave the very same one to my buddy Tom from Virginia today!!! He's taking it back north Thursday. Yours looks in better condition. I had all parts including the original manual cept fer the key to lock the cover to the base.



Don't have the key either....


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Don't have the key either....




Does have the speed control arm. Would be easy to make one.


----------



## Schroedc

Those keys always seemed to go missing. Somewhere I have a source for repro ones.


----------



## The100road

@Schroedc & @woodtickgreg id be willing to sell this one. Mint condition. Let’s start the bidding at $50?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Does have the speed control arm. Would be easy to make one.



Nope....


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Nope....




Mine has speed control arm


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Mine has speed control arm


Can you take a close up clear pic the end that goes in the hole? I think I can make one if it doesn't look to complicated....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Check this one out. Found it at a flea market. Runs so smooth and quiet, absolutely no rust! It was originally mounted in a cabinet. I need to find a case to put it in. The only other thing it is missing is a felt ri g for the thread spool and the light, both easy to find. It is a beauty. 



 

 

 this is kind of an unusual set up with the thread tensioner on the front.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've got a bunch of parts for Singers that I took off when I got them. Anybody use that kind of stuff? I just hate to throw stuff away if someone could use it. I could get pictures and would be interested in trading it off.


----------



## Schroedc

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've got a bunch of parts for Singers that I took off when I got them. Anybody use that kind of stuff? I just hate to throw stuff away if someone could use it. I could get pictures and would be interested in trading it off.



Sure, post a few pictures. If we're not interested we might be able to steer you to the right people


----------



## rob3232

Alright, you guys got me to dig through some boxes searching for something I wasn’t sure if I still had. When I brought it in to the kitchen my daughter was extremely excited! After a couple of minute or so she asked how to change the stitch pattern like grandmas does? Ha ha ! She’ll learn..

Anyway here are some pictures of her new/old machine.



 



 



 

Had a great time with this today.
Rob

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

rob3232 said:


> Alright, you guys got me to dig through some boxes searching for something I wasn’t sure if I still had. When I brought it in to the kitchen my daughter was extremely excited! After a couple of minute or so she asked how to change the stitch pattern like grandmas does? Ha ha ! She’ll learn..
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures of her new/old machine.
> 
> View attachment 138170
> 
> View attachment 138171
> 
> View attachment 138169
> 
> Had a great time with this today.
> Rob



Take good care of that Rob!!!! Let me know if you need a walk-through on where to grease and oil. Lack of lubrication is what usually does those machines in. You can look up the serial number to figure out when it was built. 300-500.00 machine there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@rob3232 That's a beautiful machine, a fine example and it has become very collectible as Colin and I know. It's worth even more if you have a nice original case for it. I keep waiting for the day I stumble upon one in a garage sale because no one knows what it is worth.
@Eric Rorabaugh Get the pics of those parts posted, if Colin isn't interested I may be. I'm always looking for parts for old singers as to use in repairs. I'm always interested in attachments for them as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Schroedc @woodtickgreg 
Here are all the parts and pieces. One machine and the metal box is a New Home. I didn't mark what the bags came off of so.... The machines would cost a fortune to ship so they'll probably be trashed. There is also a top with no side drawers that is in decent shape but I didn't take a picture.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Colin asked first but if he passes I would be interested in all of the attachments and pieces. The singer in the second pic is very nice, I would love to restore that one! Is that singer an electric motor driven machine or out of a treddle base?


----------



## Schroedc

@Eric Rorabaugh @woodtickgreg - I'm going to pass on all of it right now. I see a couple parts/pieces I could use for projects but have enough on my plate right now anyways. 

Eric and Greg, Here are some observations if you're interested- The top machine, I'd probably scrap since it looks like it got wet. the second one is a Singer Sphinx series, not sure of the actual model but late 1920's to early 1930's is my best guess on age without looking at the serial number. I don't see a motor on it so guessing it was a treadle machine without an electric conversion? Still a very nice machine but would be best in a cabinet. The last machine looks like a Pre-1900 New Home from what I can recall that style was made from about 1875-1895, interesting machines to restore but kinda iffy for any major sewing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Eric Rorabaugh 
I think I'd like to have a go at that singer sphinx machine. If you get a chance see if you can find out what shipping would be to 48021. Once we know that we can figure out the rest. I am also interested in any and all attachments and loose parts.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg 
I'll check and see. I have to work the next 3 days then I'm heading to South Carolina for a hog hunt/spend a few days with my best friend and God son. I'll get on it as soon as I get back. They all came off a treadle base. None were electric conversions.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg 
I went and looked for SN for the Sphinx but found only a sticker barcode. Don't know if it's just stuck to it or it's for the machine. Says made in China. Probably not old then (repro?). If you're still interested, I'll check on shipping. The other one in decent shape is the New Home.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool Eric, I'm working so much overtime right now there is no rush. The sphinx machine is cool though and on that I do not have, I would really like to play with it. Keep me posted.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Will do


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your right Eric, if it's the Chinese version than I would not be interested. But I am still interested in all the attachments and loose parts.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No problem. Send me your address and I'll see if it will all fit in a SFRB and get it in the mail maybe tomorrow. It's on me. The better half will be glad I'm actually getting rid of some clutter in the basement. Oh how I need a bigger shop!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Anything you need off the Sphinx or NEw Home before I scrap them since I have a box coming to you?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg . Forgot to tag ya


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dunno, take off whatever is easy to get off and throw it in a zip lock bag and Mark it with a sharpie so I know what it came off of, if it's not to much trouble. I can always use parts!
Thanks Eric, let me know how much the shipping is and I'll reimburse you.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tell ya what, just remember me sometime if you get a couple neat pot call or pen blanks you don't want!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh I can definitely do that! Do you do pepper mills?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No. Heck I haven't done much of anything yet. Gotta get a new shop or just a building to put all my other crap in so I can have some room!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Eric Rorabaugh - do me a favor, post a few pics of the sticker and some closeup shots of the various mechanism parts of that Singer Sphinx before you start taking it apart. That was never something that was reproduced as far as I know and it'd be interesting to see what the heck is going on there.


----------



## Schroedc

@Eric Rorabaugh @woodtickgreg 

Eric- no need to take any other pictures, I know what that singer is. Checked one of my books, The clue was the knob I missed in the picture the first time I looked, it's a modern feed dog disengage knob for free form embroidery and quilting.

After the original Singer company was broken up/sold off in the 70's (Back when the classic companies were all going under) they started making reproduction Model 15's in India and China for use in 3rd world countries with unreliable electricity and for sale to the Amish and nostalgia crowd. they came with a picture book for an instruction manual (No words) so they didn't have to translate it into different languages. So that machine was made sometime between the 1970's and today (They were still in production into the early 2000's for sure) They work mostly OK but not at all like a classic Singer machine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Schroedc I just saw your post and said ah s#&t. Then I saw the next one. I was down taking it apart.
@woodtickgreg I should be able to get it in the mail tomorrow. If not, I'll do it when I leave for my trip on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @woodtickgreg
> I went and looked for SN for the Sphinx but found only a sticker barcode. Don't know if it's just stuck to it or it's for the machine. Says made in China. Probably not old then (repro?). If you're still interested, I'll check on shipping. The other one in decent shape is the New Home.



Have a barcode scanner app on your cell phone by chance Eric? Not all barcodes spit out anything intelligent, but if it was entered into the barcode database, it may give you results on it. If it comes up with a box of Bananas you'll at least know the sticker doesn't belong on the sewing machine.


----------



## rocky1

Guess Colin answered that already!


----------



## The100road

@woodtickgreg @Schroedc you know anything about this one? Any value?


----------



## The100road

Couldn’t find much in the way of a serial number.


----------



## The100road

Came from this base.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc

The100road said:


> @woodtickgreg @Schroedc you know anything about this one? Any value?
> 
> View attachment 138524
> 
> View attachment 138525
> 
> View attachment 138526



It's a Davis vertical feed, fairly rare/obscure machine in that it didn't have feed dogs but used the presser for to advance the fabric. Looks like a couple little parts missing but not totally shot. If you have the stand and it says vertical feed on the foot pedal, I wouldn't separate them. Parts are extremely rare so just parting it out could make a little coin. From what I could tell they were made 1870-1920 or so

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

The100road said:


> Came from this base.
> 
> View attachment 138529



I'd throw that machine up on eBay with say 179.99 or make offer, it'd be interesting to see what happens. There is very little of that stuff available. Might be way high, might be low if the right person was out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am not familiar with that one. Nice treadle base though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Oh wow. Thank you Colin. This thing almost went into the trash multiple times. But I kept talking my self out of it because it looked cool.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The100road said:


> Oh wow. Thank you Colin. This thing almost went into the trash multiple times. But I kept talking my self out of it because it looked cool.


It will have a value to someone.


----------



## Schroedc

The100road said:


> Oh wow. Thank you Colin. This thing almost went into the trash multiple times. But I kept talking my self out of it because it looked cool.



I'll dig a bit and see if I can find a market for it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg Package coming your way. I'm traveling right now so when I can, I'll send ya tracking number. Says it will be there on Thursday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

YAY! Very cool, thank you!


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Can you take a close up clear pic the end that goes in the hole? I think I can make one if it doesn't look to complicated....




Its already in Virginia. I can get it back in 3 weeks & will take picts or have them send picts


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Can you take a close up clear pic the end that goes in the hole? I think I can make one if it doesn't look to complicated....



I'll get you a pict if end not shown. Very simple to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 Here are a couple knee levers with some pretty good pictures BUT I'm pretty sure the one you're going to need is going to be really hard to find- from what I can tell the 99's had a tubular end on the lever with a couple notches to engage the shaft. Those are really not easy to find where the one's listed below are made for the ones that took a flat tang lever. Hopefully @Spinartist has the right one and can get some good pictures, measurements even would help.

This first one is for model 15 and 66 machines

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-S...386533?hash=item2393e92925:g:XAkAAOSwsE1aHJVB

This one is marked for 15,66,and 201's

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SINGER-201...116977?hash=item466714a531:g:CJkAAOSw0TxZYFYQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Well, I guess Lee was typing as I was typing 

@ripjack13 - With a strong flashlight, look inside the hole for the lever, It'll either have a rectangular socket down in there for a flat style or if I recall correctly a pin that the tubular type would fit over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Totally tubular man....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Totally tubular man....



Oof, that's going to be there harder one to find. I'll keep my eyes open!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm thinking I could make one. How hard could it be. Just need to figure out the angle to get it to run. Bend the bar, notch a groove in the end. Wrap the knee side in some nice wood, and good to go. 
??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 Here are a couple knee levers with some pretty good pictures BUT I'm pretty sure the one you're going to need is going to be really hard to find- from what I can tell the 99's had a tubular end on the lever with a couple notches to engage the shaft. Those are really not easy to find where the one's listed below are made for the ones that took a flat tang lever. Hopefully @Spinartist has the right one and can get some good pictures, measurements even would help.
> 
> This first one is for model 15 and 66 machines
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-S...386533?hash=item2393e92925:g:XAkAAOSwsE1aHJVB
> 
> This one is marked for 15,66,and 201's
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SINGER-201...116977?hash=item466714a531:g:CJkAAOSw0TxZYFYQ



Did you look at the shipping cost of that second one....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Did you look at the shipping cost of that second one....



Yeah I did and neither of those are the one you need. It's so high to ship because Australia.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I'm thinking I could make one. How hard could it be. Just need to figure out the angle to get it to run. Bend the bar, notch a groove in the end. Wrap the knee side in some nice wood, and good to go.
> ??



The end actually has a weird almost star milled into the end.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> The end actually has a weird almost star milled into the end.



I don't see where that would come into play in the one I have. Is that for adjusting something on it? The lever hole in the pic i posted, is smooth. Am I misunderstanding it?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I don't see where that would come into play in the one I have. Is that for adjusting something on it? The lever hole in the pic i posted, is smooth. Am I misunderstanding it?



If you look down in the bottom there is a triangular pawl sticking out that the rod engages on with a groove/notch on the end of it. I'll see if I can find a photo.


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 the end is going to look something like this-

(I grabbed this photo off the interwebs, different shaped arm but the same end from what I recall)


----------



## Schroedc

You could try using a flat bar in the hole (try a screwdriver even) if it'll work and stay in then go ahead and make one out of flat bar.


----------



## ripjack13

Heres a closer look.
I'll see if a bar or screwdriver will work later on...


----------



## ripjack13

I see a nub on the left side too after i used a can of air in it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg 
Message sent with tracking number


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 the end is going to look something like this-
> 
> (I grabbed this photo off the interwebs, different shaped arm but the same end from what I recall)
> 
> View attachment 138551




The end on the one I had didn't look like this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I see a nub on the left side too after i used a can of air in it.



The nub is there to provide some friction to keep the bar in the hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lol....Michele said if I can find leather work needles I can keep it.
20 seconds later on ebay. Bam!

I get to keep it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Lol....Michele said if I can find leather work needles I can keep it.
> 20 seconds later on ebay. Bam!
> 
> I get to keep it!!!



Way cool. I just realized something looking at those photos, We're spending a lot of effort to find a knee lever when a singer 3 prong foot pedal should plug into that machine..... I see the connector on it for the same type of control my 301 and 221's take. Might be worth looking into whether or not a foot pedal will work.... I do have a couple spares I could send out as a loaner.... Or check your local thrift stores for one with the right control.....


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 This is going to drive me nuts, I can't find my schematics for the case controls to figure out where and what is connected to the motor.


----------



## ripjack13

I had a pic of it on my phone. I deleted it. Its a 3 prong. Straight across...and the light plugs into it. I'll get a pic tonight....


----------



## ripjack13

Oh i found it in the google photos...


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 138548




Knee control arm "male" end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Knee control arm "male" end.
> 
> View attachment 139037
> 
> View attachment 139038
> 
> View attachment 139039
> 
> View attachment 139041



Nice of you to post that! Although, there were 2 styles, one had the flat bar you show, the other has a round end on it with a notch of sorts, I think that may be the one he has. If you could get a good pic showing the inside of the socket it goes into?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep, doesn't look like mine....


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Nice of you to post that! Although, there were 2 styles, one had the flat bar you show, the other has a round end on it with a notch of sorts, I think that may be the one he has. If you could get a good pic showing the inside of the socket it goes into?




Be tough to get that photo. It's in Virginia, I'm in sunny "Warm" (almost warm, 50 tonight) south Florida.
& my buddy Tom hurt himself so getting photo might not happen.


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....darn that beautiful warm sunshine....


----------



## Spinartist

I figured it out many years ago... Move to where I want to vacation!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Spinartist Lee, what did Tom do? Everything ok?


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Spinartist Lee, what did Tom do? Everything ok?




Down by the old house he stepped on a log in tall grass, it rolled, he fell backward landing on a 8" x 10" log between his shoulder blades. His head snapped back, not hitting the ground, & he heard a loud crack in his back/neck. Took him a very long time to get up & into his truck.

Said he's never felt pain like that before. X-rays show nothing & MD's want to do MRI.
He has a large bump on his spine between his shoulder blades. Couldn't lay in a bed for 5 nights. Slept in recliner.
He's still in pain but feeling a bit better.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang. Hope everything's okay. He need anything I can help with over there since he's not far from me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Schroedc Look what I finally found!!
This has been like the holy grail for me to find without spending a fortune. Not pristine but it is nice. No goodies or attachments, not even an owners manual. Just the machine, foot pedal, some bobbins and the case with a few needles.
But I only paid a $100 for it. I can get the other stuff on feebay.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

@woodtickgreg - nice!!! I'm actually unloading a couple of them, figure I'll keep one black one and look for a white one. Cheap 301's are worth looking at too. Takes the same bobbins as the featherweight but gear drive, powerful and quiet.


----------



## Lou Currier

@woodtickgreg 
https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/atq/d/antique-singer-sewing-machine/6461759822.html

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

$20!!!! Holy smokes!!


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Be tough to get that photo. It's in Virginia, I'm in sunny "Warm" (almost warm, 50 tonight) south Florida.
> & my buddy Tom hurt himself so getting photo might not happen.



How's Tom doing now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@woodtickgreg We're you able to use any of the "crap" I sent you for the Singer or New Home?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> How's Tom doing now?




Better. He & wife arrived is sunny WARM south Florida last Friday. He still has some pain but prognosis is good!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's good news! Glad to hear!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lou Currier said:


> @woodtickgreg
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/atq/d/antique-singer-sewing-machine/6461759822.html


Holy crap! I never see anything like that around here. I need a case like that, I don't even care what's inside of it.. Someone go buy that for me and I'll pay the shipping!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's good news! Glad to hear!


Not yet Eric, but I'm sure I will. I have been working so much that i havent even had time to pick my nose, lol. The box was pretty destroyed by the time it got here, the post office taped it up and noted that parts where loose. All good though, the piece of wood even got broken in half. Animals at the post office lately. But thanks ! All the parts will come in handy I'm sure. It's the little screws and things that you just can't go out and buy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> @woodtickgreg - nice!!! I'm actually unloading a couple of them, figure I'll keep one black one and look for a white one. Cheap 301's are worth looking at too. Takes the same bobbins as the featherweight but gear drive, powerful and quiet.


Yup, the white one is next for me too, they bring big bucks though. And if you find a beige one you better jump on it, they are even more rare than the white ones.


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Holy crap! I never see anything like that around here. I need a case like that, I don't even care what's inside of it.. Someone go buy that for me and I'll pay the shipping!!!!



That is in @Ray D neck of the woods


----------



## woodtickgreg

Scored this stuff, all I was after was the light on the old singer.
The singer is pretty rough, it was originally in a wood case, hence the piece that is remaining. But the light is nice and I need that.


 I'll save the motor and so.e of the other parts.


 

 I may be able to use the handheld on another machine.


 this was a huge bonus. It's a clutch motor, the were mounted under a table to run commercial sewing macbines. When you turn them on they run constantly and you would just engage and disengage them with a foot pedal. 


 this one ru s smoothly but could use a new cultch lining, easy fix.


 big motor for 1/2 hp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Scored this stuff, all I was after was the light on the old singer.
> The singer is pretty rough, it was originally in a wood case, hence the piece that is remaining. But the light is nice and I need that.
> View attachment 140400 I'll save the motor and so.e of the other parts.
> View attachment 140399 View attachment 140398 I may be able to use the handheld on another machine.
> View attachment 140397 this was a huge bonus. It's a clutch motor, the were mounted under a table to run commercial sewing macbines. When you turn them on they run constantly and you would just engage and disengage them with a foot pedal.
> View attachment 140394 this one ru s smoothly but could use a new cultch lining, easy fix.
> View attachment 140395 big motor for 1/2 hp.
> View attachment 140396



Nice! 1928 model 99!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

But wait there's more.
I can always use pedals, 2 of them are made to be mounted to the inside of a sewing cabinet so you could use your knee on them. 1 literally looks brand new.


 this domestic machine is an old Japanese machine and I'm sure I can bring it back to life.


 This pink brother machine I may not do anything with, not real desierable.


 it was in a cabinet at one time, I'll keep the hinges and some other parts.


 
So I got all this stuff for $30.00 and all I was after was the light on the singer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Nice! 1928 model 99!!!


It's really rough, decals are bad, and it's seized up. I'll strip this one for parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm... I was sitting here showing my wife what a cool job Colin is doing of rebuilding the cabinet on the treadle Singer, and she says... "Oh cool, we've got one of those!" I mean, I've only lived here about 9 years now, but I haven't seen any treadle sewing machines, so I says, "What? Where??" So she goes in the other room and comes back carrying this little black case and...


























Working order, been cleaned and serviced, new belt on it. Few years back the wife and mother-in-law both worked at Winn Dixie, and some old guy got to chatting with the MIL and she told him her sewing machine was broke, and he brought her this one and gave it to her!

They've never used it. She got her other one fixed. Because it was newer, it has more features.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll take it!!! Seriously though nice little machine in great condition. I'm looking for a whit one like Colin is now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Don't say that too loud around the wife! They contemplated selling it a time or two, but no one would give them anything for it, and someone had told them Quilters loved these little machines, and that's as far as they got, they don't know any quilters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Don't say that too loud around the wife! They contemplated selling it a time or two, but no one would give them anything for it, and someone had told them Quilters loved these little machines, and that's as far as they got, they don't know any quilters.



275-300 or more for that little gem these days.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just recently found this one. At first I 
wasn't real concerned about the machine because I wanted the case. But after looking it over decided it was pretty nice and I should keep it. It didn't have the key for the case so I need to find one.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> Just recently found this one. At first I
> wasn't real concerned about the machine because I wanted the case. But after looking it over decided it was pretty nice and I should keep it. It didn't have the key for the case so I need to find one.
> 
> View attachment 140532 View attachment 140533 View attachment 140534 View attachment 140535 View attachment 140537 View attachment 140538



Holy crap. A Centennial 128 Blackside????? If you do decide you don't want the machine please send it my way.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This one will probably go in the collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

How about this model 99 I got for $36.00?
Another for the collection. The lock and latch for the case was screwed up by I already fixed that. Machine is beautiful and very cute! The case needs a refinish.



 As far as I can tell by the serial number it's a 1949.


 A really nice little machine, all the decals are in good shape and it's not rusty. Just needs a good cleaning and oiling.


 I just love the beauty of these old singers.


 A nice blonde case but it needs some love.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

That looks in great condition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

What’s this worth?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...mid=&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&item=263469448060


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> What’s this worth?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...mid=&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&item=263469448060


 40-60 most of the time, that one is a bit rough. Those were a cute chain stitch machine they made for kids. For 70 or so you can find them with the box and the table clamp. Also called the Model 20 or the Singer Sewhandy.


----------



## Lou Currier

@woodtickgreg is this worth $60


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> @woodtickgreg is this worth $60
> 
> View attachment 142321



I don't know about the market in Greg's area but in my area it's a 20-40.00 machine, Maybe 50 if the cabinet is in really nice shape and it has lots of accessories in the drawers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree with Colin, also depends on what comes with it as far as attachments, manuals etc. Not everyone seems to want a cabinet these days as sewing machines are easier to store when not being used in a case. That is a pretty nice looking machine though.


----------

